# Iron dolls by Karen Sessions



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Has anybody heard of this book?..I'm thinking of buying it...the reviews look great, but they always do don't they?.....having tried a personal trainer for the first time and not had a great experience I have decided to go it alone...Karen is a natural bodybuilder....what does anyone think?...thanks....


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Personally I can't see a book helping that much with motivation and actually helping you train. I'd say try another personal trainer or find a decent training partner.

Where about do you live Yorkie? I may be able to suggest a good gym where someone may be able to help you.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Extreme said:


> Where about do you live Yorkie? I may be able to suggest a good gym where someone may be able to help you.


Hi, thanks for replying. I live near Brighton on the south coast,about 20 mins north. The trainer I found came out of Cheetah's gym in Brighton. There are tons of trainers around the place but not many (that I've found) do womens bodybuilding...I'm thinking that I need a specialist in this cos it's the weights I really enjoy working with and I want to work more on that side than just being "fit"....but I would pay someone who wasn't a body builder if they knew about weight training? (cos I'm no expert that's for sure)....sorry if that don't make sense, I don't mean it to be a slur on personal trainers or anything.....


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Not a problem, I've not a lot of faith in most personal trainers if I'm honest too.

I'm afraid I don't know the Brighton area well but I'll speak to a friend who may be able to advise.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Extreme said:


> I'm afraid I don't know the Brighton area well but I'll speak to a friend who may be able to advise.


Thanks...I appreciate your response and time....:clap2:


----------



## XXXMina (Apr 23, 2011)

I wish you lived near me!! I struggle with motivation and "Confidence" but i kno with a dedicated gym buddie wed both do great!! ummm


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Well come down some weekend and Jo and I will train you and give you some advice to go away with.


----------



## Riana (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't give up on personal training! Workout at Home

Personal Trainers | Personal Trainer | Personal Training at home offers a free initial consultation, so that you can assess whether your personal trainer will be suitable for you as well as exploring your particular fitness needs. We have personal trainers throughout the UK, so a local personal trainer can workout with you in your own home, bringing all the necessary equpiment with them. They will customise a fitness regime to your particular requirments and customise it as you progress.


----------

